# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  Paris in February

## Valerie

We are tossing around the idea of going to Paris in February of next year for our annual child free vacation. We have never traveled in Paris (we've only spent one night there during an extended layover) so we will want to see the main tourist sites as well as heading to Versailles. February is our best time to do this trip next year(and it appears there are deals on lodging to be had!) but I'm wondering if we would be able to fully experience and enjoy the city. Is February a good time to visit Paris? Will it be much too cold? Any advice will be much appreciated!

----------


## JEK

Here are the numbers:

http://www.weather-and-climate.com/a...t,Paris,France

----------


## amyb

Valerie-if this is your golden opportunity, go for it. We were in Paris in March-very cold. My brother's comment was, "Idiot! Now you know why the song is APRIL IN PARIS... March sucks!"

----------


## JEK

We scheduled our 30th in Paris for a March date. Concorde over, George V -- the works. Needed some January R & R in SBH and while there started thinking how warm it was on the Guanahani beach and how cold Paris would be and we canceled the Paris trip and came back to the G in March, saving money!

----------


## katva

> Here are the numbers:
> 
> http://www.weather-and-climate.com/a...t,Paris,France



The last time I was in Paris was in the month of December. According to the numbers, pretty similar in temps and wind to February.  It was hands-down my favorite time there. It was cold, but the very low number of tourists was a great trade-off. I would absolutely go in February, especially with a fabulous fluffy coat and cold weather accessories  :cool:

----------


## Grey

My first Paris trip was in February and it was great--fewer tourists and walkable.  Just think of all the great, warm French bistro cuisine you will be enjoying!

----------


## seasalt

February in Paris has it's own charm.  We were there several years ago.  The t was not too bad for walking around Paris.  It might rain though, so be prepared.  Agree with Grey - French bistros, cafes on the boulevards are going to make it up if it is too cold outside.  No lines to the museums too.

----------


## amyb

The best part-it is after all Paris!

----------


## Valerie

Well I think y'all have me convinced! No matter what I'm sure February in Paris is better than February in DC! Now to start some serious research. Frank just tossed out the idea of heading to the Alps for a few days of skiing as well so now trying to make this all work just got a bit more difficult...

----------


## amyb

Go Valerie, go! Now, make it happen

----------


## Valerie

Well due to work schedules we couldn't make Paris happen in February but the good news is we just booked plane tickets to go in November! Next up-putting the deposit down on an apartment!

----------


## amyb

That sounds good to me. Have fun Valerie.

(For the future-nothing is in bloom at Versailles in February-too cold. Just trees showing their branches sans leaves).

----------


## Valerie

Thanks Amy! We are really looking forward to our trip and are definitely planning to visit Versailles. Now for the really important question-do you have any restaurant recommendations?  :Wink:

----------


## amyb

Last visit 17 years ago, so not really. These come to mind, ANGELINA'S, wonderful lunch and hot chocolate and desserts. BOFINGERS-freshest seafood. TAILIVANT--was super popular then and a great meal.

----------


## julianne

Valerie---Rosita is there now and can probably give you some excellent recommendations. We haven't been in a few years and things change so I hesitate to weigh in. Paris is splendid at any time of year and I've been there during different seasons. November will be terrific. What a lovely trip to anticipate!

----------


## SherylB

And if you're there the third Thursday of November (according to my calendar will be November 19th this year) you can experience the annual release of Beaujolais Nouveau. And believe me, before any wine aficionados can strike me down, I know that Beaujolais Nouveau is pretty much really bad. But while my dad was an ex-pat for 7 years in Paris while working for PPG, I visited every November and June. I have so many fun memories of Beaujolais Nouveau day - and it was almost like a pub crawl. But imagine a pub crawl with bistros in Paris. Plus, there have been fireworks and festivals in past years. It definitely brightened up what can be a bit of a bleak November. But as many have said, it's PARIS!  It's hard for Paris to be anything but simply fabulous.

----------


## Valerie

Thanks everyone! Unfortunately we won't be there on the 19th  :Frown:  We're going earlier in the month but I do think it will be a fantastic trip! After seeing Paris Perfect mentioned a few times we opted to book an apartment with them and I just paid the deposit this morning. We'll be in the 7th with a view of the Eiffel Tower :) Now I just hope the exchange rate continues to become more favorable for us!

----------


## amyb

This sounds great. Bon Voyage-I know in November.

----------


## debd

It!s Paris.  Any time of the year is beautiful there IMHO, and each month brings its own personality. One year we were there in January, and experienced our first snow storm in Paris.  It was magnificent.

We ttend to play our restaurant choices by ear, and even when it's chilly out, there are many restaurants that have outside heaters set up.

Romantic night out for us is a boat ride on the Seine.   If you want, you can purchase tickets in advance on line...avoid the lines, and it's discounted.   We try to time it so the trip starts out in daylight and ends in darkness.  Tres romantic. Bateau Pont Neuf.

One word of caution though.  If you use the Metro, keep your purse close to you and wallets in a front pocket.  Professional pickpockets have become an increasing problem in the beautiful city. Happened to us.  We were fortunate though.  Carrying the minimum at the time, but I wasn't using any smarts myself with my wallet in a backpack.  Just be smart and attentive.

Enjoy.

----------


## lps

If you like steak and frites I recommend Le Severo in Montparnasse. We had a delicious lunch there about two years ago. February is a good month for a hearty meal. Small place so the concierge at our hotel made a reservation for us. Have a wonderful trip!

----------


## stbartshopper

We have been in Paris in February and as some have said it is cold but the Bistros are warm and toasty. The crowds are not around and the city is actually drivable. Go for it!

----------


## jrosen

We have just recently decided to spend our 30th anniversary in Paris. It's in the first week of October so we are planning to go from the 1st to the 11th. I spent a few days there in 1990 tagging along with my father on a business trip. My wife has never been. We are in the early stages of planning so I will be checking back for some tips. In the meantime I have a trip to SB in 9 days totally occupying my thoughts! More to come on that in the "main forum"

----------


## amyb

All GOOD things. Happy for you Jimmy!

----------


## Rosita

Jimmy if you are looking for a nice place to stay 
i do know a great one

----------


## jrosen

Rosita,
Maybe we can get together and talk about it? I'll be in SB next Friday!! :cool:

----------


## Valerie

> We have just recently decided to spend our 30th anniversary in Paris. It's in the first week of October so we are planning to go from the 1st to the 11th. I spent a few days there in 1990 tagging along with my father on a business trip. My wife has never been. We are in the early stages of planning so I will be checking back for some tips. In the meantime I have a trip to SB in 9 days totally occupying my thoughts! More to come on that in the "main forum"



I hope y'all have a great anniversary trip! We may need to trade planning notes  :Wink:  I'm working on restaurant selections now...

----------


## Grey

Would love to hear your restaurant suggestions as we are headed there in June

----------


## Rosita

> Rosita,
> Maybe we can get together and talk about it? I'll be in SB next Friday!!



yes  :cool:

----------


## GramChop

So, Valerie and Jimmy have upcoming Paris trips!  Please post a report when you return.  I've been day-dreaming about Paris lately and am planning (on paper) my first overnight trip for 2016, probably two weeks long to coincide with my birthday in November.  I've been twice for day trips (Chunneled from London and a layover before Barcelona), but have never overnighted.  I look forward to hearing about your experience.

Bon voyage, Valerie and Jimmy!

----------


## stbartshopper

Don't worry about February. We have sat in a Bistro on the Champs Elysees with a fire watching the snowflakes come down- very romantic- no tourists- food is still good and shops are all open.

----------


## GramChop

By reading the thread, it has been determined that both travelers are going to Paris in October and November....February was off the table several months ago, but thanks for the February intel, hopper.

----------


## LindaP

We will be there in 5 days.....will update restos etc.....Rosita, we have reservations at one of the ones you sent, can't wait !!!!!!  :thumb up:

----------


## Valerie

Thank you for the well wishes, Missy! I Can't believe we leave in 5 short weeks! I will most definitely post a report when we return. I hope you do the trip next year-what a wonderful way to celebrate your birthday!

----------


## Valerie

Linda I can't wait to hear any restaurant recommendations you may have! So far the only reservation we have is for Le Parc in Reims. It will be our first Michelin experience!

----------


## JEK

Perhaps not the best restaurant in the city, but best food with the best view. Book before sunset and watch the city come to light.

http://www.lejulesverne-paris.com/en


6a00e5539cae5088330133edbd4b43970b.jpg


6a00e5539cae5088330133edcb6017970b.jpg

----------


## Valerie

I have to say Jules Verne is on my short list. The view does seem spectacular! The food was my one concern.

----------


## JEK

It was very good.

----------


## KevinS

> I have to say Jules Verne is on my short list. The view does seem spectacular! The food was my one concern.



I would go to the Jules Verne if it was a Mc Do.

----------


## JEK

> I would go to the Jules Verne if it was a Mc Do.



 :thumb up:

----------


## GramChop

> Thank you for the well wishes, Missy! I Can't believe we leave in 5 short weeks! I will most definitely post a report when we return. I hope you do the trip next year-what a wonderful way to celebrate your birthday!



My pleasure, Valerie.  I am looking forward to your report!

----------


## Valerie

Oh goodness, y'all are really making me think more about Jules Verne! What to do?!

----------


## amyb

I have it on my "TO DO while in Paris" list

----------


## cec1

If you go to Versailles, I recommend that you also go to see Chartres Cathedral, about an hour away.  It's breathtaking . . .  particularly if you're there at the end of the day, as late afternoon  light filters through the stained glass windows.

----------


## amyb

An amazing destination...Chartres. We stayed at the Hotel Esclamont. gardens,a mote and swans..black and white floating by ...heavenly

----------


## GramChop

Oh, wow...I'm going to need to request more vacation time.  :)

----------


## LindaP

Valerie, we went to Le Bistrot de Paris on 33Rue de Lille, on last minute recommendation from our awesome concierge.... It was outstanding! Very French , no English menu, but the waiter was very helpful. 
Tonight we have a reservation at Atieler Maitre Albert, will let you know how it is. 
Tomorrow we have train reservations to Epernay..... Billecart Salmon tour!

----------


## Valerie

Linda, thank you for the recommendation! I can't wait to hear about the rest of your trip and hope you are having a wonderful time! Your day in Epernay sounds like it will be fantastic!

----------


## Rosita

Glad You like le bistrot  :Very Drunk:

----------


## LindaP

It was perfect, Rosita! Last night was good, but I actually liked Le Bistrot better! 
Billecart Salmon tour was really nice, small, 10 people, and very informative.
Tonight, we have reservations at Cinq Mars......last night  :Very Drunk:

----------


## GramChop

Beware:

*Stinky Paris: Garbage Collectors Strike Over Pay, Cost Cuts*
By JEFFREY SCHAEFFER, ASSOCIATED PRESS

PARIS — Oct 8, 2015, 6:46 AM ET




65SHARESEmail
As trash piled up on Paris streets because of a garbage collectors' strike, workers occupied a city building Thursday amid frustration over spending cuts across the French economy.
Tourists and Parisians sidestepped overflowing garbage bins as the strike entered its fourth day Thursday. City hall said about half of Paris' districts, or arrondissements, were affected and 45 percent of the city's 4,900 waste workers are on strike.
Unions, whose workers occupied waste incineration plants in the Paris region earlier this week, argue that wages aren't keeping up with the cost of living and too few garbage workers are eligible for promotion. City hall is negotiating with the workers but says it will take weeks to reach a solution.
At least 200 garbage collectors, sewage workers and drivers pushed their way into the city hall building for the 10th arrondissement Thursday to press their demands. They waved union flags and a French tricolor from the building's balcony, then tore up municipal brochures and threw the shreds out the window like confetti.
The secretary general of the CGT Garbage Collectors union, Regis Vieceli, rallied the crowd through a bullhorn as activists chanted, "United, united, everyone!"
"We are not asking for the moon. A promotion means 70 euros ($79) more a month," said Vieceli, who said he earns 1,700 euros ($1,920) a month before taxes and payroll charges after 21 years as a garbage collector.
Workers across the French economy plan to protest later Thursday in Paris — including garbage collectors and workers from Air France, which saw violent protests this week over job cuts.
Images splashed worldwide of the Air France standoff — in which activists ripped suit jackets and shirts off airline executives and chased them down — embarrassed France's Socialist government. But while the intensity of the violence was shocking, the unions' complaints resonate with many French workers.
The French economy has dragged for years and unemployment is around 10 percent. The government is gradually cutting public spending to reduce the deficit.

----------

